# Cat gave birth



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

This is a foster cat. She gave birth 4/25 and everything went fine, 5 babies. Today there was one spot of blood on the floor, all kittens are fine. There is a bit of blood by her vulva. It doesn't alarm me but wanted to make sure there wasn't anything to worry about.

My vet has previously told me tapeworms usually are not transfered through the womb. How about round worms? I gave mom revolution after the birth and now she is expelling small amounts of rounds. Can the kittens get these vi womb?

Thanks much.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Never mind, I found my answers. Now I need to look up how to treat newborns for rounds...


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh congrats. I would like to see pictures.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's some photos. 3 males and 2 females. Mama came in petrified of humans, we were unsure of how she would do. She is doing very well! I just need to name her! She seems to have a slight persian look, but who knows.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! She's a doll. I'm sure she will be a great mom. Let us know about the kittens progress. Are yu thinking of spaying her once the kittens are weaned?


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

I foster for the humane society I work at, yes she will be spayed. Wouldn't have out any other way.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

How bout Madra for mama kitty it's a Spanish name for Motherly?


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Great pics! That mumma cat has some lovley colour combinations on her


----------



## vicky1804 (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow mammy cat is absolutly gorgeous!Glad her and the kits are ok


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Mama cat is gorgeous!!! What a good mommy she is. I love the kitten pics.


----------

